#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Seeking Exxon Estimating System

## sjszcgrdhs

Fellow Engineers and Estimators,

Would you please share the Exxon Estimating System?

Thanks.



S. JszcSee More: Seeking Exxon Estimating System

----------


## Gabriel121

Exxon use very different techniques to measuring global sea level changes. Hallam's approach is qualitative and relies on regional scale observations from exposed geologic sections and estimates of the areas of flooded continental interiors. Exxon's approach relies on the interpretation of seismic profiles to determine the extent of coastal on lap in subsequently buried sedimentary basins. Exxon is sensitive to rapid fluctuations but tends to over interpret local geologic changes resulting in bias towards reporting unphysical rapid fluctuations.

----------


## sjszcgrdhs

Thanks. 

I was refering to Exxon's cost estimate system.

----------

